# Solved: No desktop icons, start menu, nothing!



## iansweb (Jan 6, 2010)

Ocassional problem! Win7 with 3 user accounts, usually no probs but occasionally when logging into an account all you get is a blank blue screen, no mouse pointer, taskbar, 
start icon or desktop icons, justa blank blue screen. Not BSOD though, looks like a blank desktop background! 
Can't CTR ALT DEL, won't do nothing, all you can do is switch machine off and back on using the power switch which results in ILLEGAL SHUTDOWN msg when you swicth it back on. 
There appears to be no pattern, have searched google, many similar issues woth others but all have a start menu or are able to CTR ALT DEL.
Ran anti virus which also came back clean.

Win 7, Intel Quad Core, 8gbDDR2, GTX470 graphics, Foxconn Mobo.


----------



## Techyy (Jul 15, 2010)

-- This issue occurs when explorer.exe service crashes due to program incompatibility. 

-- Press windows button+R, you will get "Run" Window

-- Type "explorer.exe" without quote's, this will bring the explorer service back on so that you can view your normal desktop.


----------



## iansweb (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok will try that next time it happens, so is there a permanent fix to this?


----------



## Techyy (Jul 15, 2010)

-- Perform windows update.. After all its an Microsoft product, we expect these things to happen..


----------



## iansweb (Jan 6, 2010)

LMAO ok thanks.


----------



## tesugu (Jul 8, 2008)

Would this be the same problem if after pc goes into hibernate, then awakens and you can see desktop background, with only 2 icons (Mozilla and another one) but no Task Bar and clicking on icons doesn't work, nor does Start Button on keyboard etc? Nothing works but to reboot...Think I'll jot down the Windows button + R...but is this the same problemo? Thanks!


----------



## 01000111 (Nov 11, 2010)

tesugu - usually when explorer crashes you wouldn't be able to see any icons on your desktop. if it is explorer though using the suggested technique should fix the problem for the time being.

A permanent fix - if major system files are crashing regularly there's obviously something wrong with your computer.. that's not normal operation. here's a step-by-step with screenshots: http://www.fileinspect.com/fileinfo/explorer-exe/ (look towards the bottom half)


----------

